

China Blocks Foursquare; Too Many People Checking Into Tian’anmen - derekc
http://www.techblog86.com/2010/06/china-blocks-foursquare-too-many-people-checking-into-tiananmen/

======
cgranade
It seems like the eventual trajectory of such censorship is the creation of a
completely separate Internet that is China-only. With more and more sites from
around the world being blocked, the demands aren't going away, and so parallel
censorship-friendly sites go up inside The Great Firewall. I wonder if one
day, China will get sick of maintaining the Firewall and just turn off
connections to the rest of the world.

------
costan
Censorship is horrible. But if you think it's restricted to China... think
about what would happen if 10,000 people would tweet something sensitive on
9/11. My guess is something along the lines of
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/10/paul-chambers-
convi...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/10/paul-chambers-convicted-
f_n_570073.html)

